# TS4K now on Fire TV



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Just got an email or some kind of announcement that the TS4K is now on the Fire Tv Does that make it easier to get on the 4k? The two devices are similar to my understanding.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

yes, you plug the Fire Tv with a special hdmi to usb mini cable to the Tivo Stream 4k, and then a hard drive and then be able to record everything from the fire stick to the Tivo Streams harddrive. The genius's at Tivo!


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

"*TS4K now on Fire TV"

No its not, its sales sucks, and dont call me TV.








*


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

That doesn't make any sense. Why would anybody use one streaming device to access another nearly identical streaming device?


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

Do you mean the tivo stream app?


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I totally screwed the pooch. My whole question was xfinity stream is now on firetv..does this mean it will be on the ts4k? I started a thread and killed it before it started!!!


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

No. But you could probably sideload it onto your TS4K if you can get the FireTV apk. Pretty easy using adb tools, but too much to get into here.


----------



## spiderpumpkin (Dec 1, 2017)

mdavej said:


> No. But you could probably sideload it onto your TS4K if you can get the FireTV apk. Pretty easy using adb tools, but too much to get into here.


The FireTV stick Xfinity Stream Beta app can be installed to the Tivo Stream 4K but you'll need to also install the Amazon App Store because that needs to be present during install. However, it only needs a browser to login to Amazon. However, it doesn't work due to a screen mirroring error when trying to play something.

I recommend using the modded Android Xfinity Stream app that can be side loaded on Tivo Stream 4K. It works perfectly except pausing isn't possible with the Tivo Stream 4K remote. However, I don't use that remote and instead have the Tivo Bolt Vox remote paired to my Tivo Stream 4K with some buttons mapped with Button Mapper. You'll need a TV browser and Mouse Toggle to login to the Xfinity Stream App.

Also, install the Xfinity icon apk.

Xfinity TV Mod Android Box (HDMI output)


----------



## spiderpumpkin (Dec 1, 2017)

It's also possible to install side load the Android phone Tivo app on the Tivo Stream 4K. It works perfectly except for navigation and orientation. You'll need to install the setorientation app and have that set to automatically rotate screen, and once that's set it just works. Also, you will need Mouse Toggle because that's the only way to use the app for the most part. You can toggle off the mouse once video is playing and certain remotes can skip back and forth and hold down to skip further.

It's actually hard to believe Tivo doesn't just release the Android Tivo phone app for the Tivo 4K Stream because it works great except for navigation. If they redid the app so Tivo Stream 4K remote would work with it that is all they would have to do.


----------

